# Moving House



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am due to go for my interview for my NIE on June 30th here in Madrid, but the problem is that I am moving house on June 1st. My new home is about 80kms from Madrid and still within the community so do I still attend the interview and get my NIE and then change the address or what is the correct procedure?

Happy damp Easter to everyone.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Trubrit said:


> I am due to go for my interview for my NIE on June 30th here in Madrid, but the problem is that I am moving house on June 1st. My new home is about 80kms from Madrid and still within the community so do I still attend the interview and get my NIE and then change the address or what is the correct procedure?
> 
> Happy damp Easter to everyone.


Your address doesn´t matter for your NIE. so, yes attend the interview. RESIDENCIA, may be a different matter.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I am due to go for my interview for my NIE on June 30th here in Madrid, but the problem is that I am moving house on June 1st. My new home is about 80kms from Madrid and still within the community so do I still attend the interview and get my NIE and then change the address or what is the correct procedure?
> 
> Happy damp Easter to everyone.


When you say "interview" what do you mean exactly? I note your from the UK. Are you an EU citizen? If so then there is no intervew, just hand in forms!

I don´t know if your appointment would remain in the same place, here you need to go to your nearest office and within about a 20km radius there are 3 or 4, maybe somoene else will know!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I moved within Spain, it was at the same time that I lost my NIE and to make life easier (it didnt, but the alternative??????) I got my replacement NIE/Residencia on my old address and then changed it later

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Your address doesn´t matter for your NIE. so, yes attend the interview. RESIDENCIA, may be a different matter.


Since when have you attended interviews? I didn´t.. i simply presented my papers to the policeman and was told to come back in 2 weeks... I have taken a few people in recent months and its been the same?

Has something changed i dont know about?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Since when have you attended interviews? I didn´t.. i simply presented my papers to the policeman and was told to come back in 2 weeks... I have taken a few people in recent months and its been the same?
> 
> Has something changed i dont know about?


 Appointment rather than interview was probably the word meant??????????

Jo xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Appointment rather than interview was probably the word meant??????????
> 
> Jo xx


Gotcha! We don´t have appointments here, its more like a drop in centre free for all! jaja


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Gotcha! We don´t have appointments here, its more like a drop in centre free for all! jaja



I know what you mean and its like that in ours - my OH always says it reminds him of the 1970s "labour exchange" in the UK - people sitting around for hours... But in amongst it all is an appointment system - well a lady wandering around with a clip board trying to stop people going in! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I know what you mean and its like that in ours - my OH always says it reminds him of the 1970s "labour exchange" in the UK - people sitting around for hours... But in amongst it all is an appointment system - well a lady wandering around with a clip board trying to stop people going in!
> 
> Jo xxx


jaja yes indeed... here they have a policeman with a gun and when the room is full he tells everyone to come back tomorrow! got to love the Spanish systems! I moved recently, and changing doctor was a nightmare... only one receptionist.. day 1 she said she was too busy to reguster me, dy 2 she was on her break, day 3 she said the computer was not working, day 4 she said that she would have to deal with the other patients first, told me to wait, then said she was finishing for the day.. day 5 she registered me..... ARGGGHHHHHHHH

anyway back to topic jeje


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Since when have you attended interviews? I didn´t.. i simply presented my papers to the policeman and was told to come back in 2 weeks... I have taken a few people in recent months and its been the same?
> 
> Has something changed i dont know about?


Not an interview but an appointment. I got my NIE from the consulate in Hong Kong, where the gave you an ppointment to collect the papers. They had to .... if they were dealing with two applicants the room was full... Sorry to disappoint you but your "gotcha!" missed


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

All we had to do was go to the local police station in Torre del Mar, get a ticket from the guy on the door, wait for the number to come up and hand over the forms with the bank proof that we'd paid our money. That was for the non-resident version and the wait was four days. Then we had to get the resident version which is the same NIE number but on green paper instead of white. Same process, had to pay at the bank first then we got the documents while we waited.


----------

